# Flyin Carp Skeet!



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Came out yesterday, Illinois is proposing allowing shooting flyin Asian carp starting in 2013! License required of course! Now Flyin asian Carp skeet, will probably be a blast, but will it do any good? Sure it will get rid of a few, but they're already taking out 30 million pounds per year, of adults commercial fishing and the carp are still doubling.

The big flaw in these plans, both commercial fishing and skeet is you have to wait until they get big enough to have any value on purpose. The bigger they are the better chance they have to survive, which is being proven over and over and over. For a very limited market /user base. IE minimal effect on the population.

Bubbas with guns on high speed boats, no worrys there!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like fun but very expensive. I would assume you would need steel shot for this.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Justin said:


> Sounds like fun but very expensive. I would assume you would need steel shot for this.


 They did say they would control what type of shot used, didn't say what, I believe your right it would have to be steel. But the point is they're giving an invasive species value, is it worth sacrificing the entire ecosystem for "flyin carp skeet tourism" We of all people should know what happens when you make an invasive species valuable, we lose.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

walranger5 said:


> They did say they would control what type of shot used, didn't say what, I believe your right it would have to be steel. But the point is they're giving an invasive species value, is it worth sacrificing the entire ecosystem for "flyin carp skeet tourism" We of all people should know what happens when you make an invasive species valuable, we lose.


 Yeah, right, protecting them would be better. :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Justin said:


> Sounds like fun but very expensive. I would assume you would need steel shot for this.


You can get Federal 100 round value packs of steel target loads for under $25.00 at Meijers. I use them all the time in a Rem 1100 12 ga and Beretta AL390 in 20ga. Never had a fail to feed, eject or fire in thousands of rounds.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> Yeah, right, protecting them would be better. :lol:


 Basically that's what they're are doing. Sure you can kill some with shotguns, and you can kill some commercial fishing. But right now those Asian carp factory jobs and commercial netting jobs have more value, than protecting the great lakes, and it's just starting. Illinois is gearing up to keep them, make money off them, not get rid of them. Thus we have a perment threat sitting there. 
Over commercial fishing will only work if everybody likes eating carp, not a big call for carp.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

According to the experts, a pound of 3 inch Asian Carp has 118 fish in it. So 10 pounds of 3 inch Asian Carp is 1,180 fish removed from the system. 10 pounds of adult is one fish. So efforts that attack or focus on removing 3 inch Asian Carp is a thousand times more effective at reducing the Asian Carp population than harvesting adults. Last number I saw was 4,300 Asian carp per mile, (illinois) one female that survies to adult can reload millions, so each fish removed, is more effective than pounds removed. 100 pounds of Asian Carp could be just 2 adults, or remove 11,800 small fish with the same or less effort. Work smarter not harder.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

If you read the $50. million dollar 2012 Asian Carp plan, (asiancarp.us) you saw the map of where they can survive, which is the US and most of Canada. They just found some more heading for Canada on da bridge.
There is no if they get in, the only unknown is when and where.


----------

